# blacklisted in dubai



## elibeli (Feb 4, 2010)

hi, 
my best friend has a problem in entering dubai since she has a outstanding loan from on of the banks in dubai.she was in dubai but had to leave the country cos she had an family emergency.wanted to pay the loan but didn't have the cash for it.but now after 4years,she wants to come back to dubai,work and pay the outstanding to the bank.but i think she has been band to enter the country.need legal advice on how to work this trough.please help my friend by giving your valueble advice.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

elibeli said:


> hi,
> my best friend has a problem in entering dubai since she has a outstanding loan from on of the banks in dubai.she was in dubai but had to leave the country cos she had an family emergency.wanted to pay the loan but didn't have the cash for it.but now after 4years,she wants to come back to dubai,work and pay the outstanding to the bank.but i think she has been band to enter the country.need legal advice on how to work this trough.please help my friend by giving your valueble advice.


for one I wouldnt even try to enter Dubai unless you feel the need to go to jail. 
Google a lawfirm over here and explain your problem to them and ask thier opinion on what you should do.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Contact the bank direct, pay them from your home town, get a copy of the release document for the case against you (stamped by the court and a clearance statement from Dubai Public Prosecution too).

Then bring them all with you and you wont have a problem.

Don't hire a lawyer - they rip you off and you can do it yourself.

Failing that, come here anyway, with the cash (dollars or AED that will cover the entire case) - if it is just one case for less than AED50,000 then you will be given bail on surrender of your passport and sort it out here.

And don't be scared, the police have their hands full at the moment, they don't want to lock you up unless you've got multiple cases against you.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

good info ac.

On a side note, dont you find it funny when people take the time to sign up to a site to ask a question regarding thier "friend" that has done somthing wrong? I think its funny as hell.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You and I both buddy!


----------



## elibeli (Feb 4, 2010)

well thanks for the advice ad...but don't really appreciate the joke.....cos it's not sooo funny when ur in that situation.and may be just may be,you don't really know what true friendship is mr big or whatever u call ur self.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

elibeli said:


> well thanks for the advice ad...but don't really appreciate the joke.....cos it's not sooo funny when ur in that situation.and may be just may be,you don't really know what true friendship is mr big or whatever u call ur self.


Prolly not Elibeli, friends are over rated!  Good thing I dont make financially unstable decisions that would put me in that kind of perdicament. Hey but on a lighter note, good luck with all that.


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

It wasn't him silly, it was his 'friend'.


----------



## Je ne Sais Quoi (Jul 15, 2010)

*Whats the update*

just wondering what the update is on the original issue . . . did the friend pay the money and return to dxb with no trouble

i'm in a simlar situation also and plan to contact my bank but before i do so i would like to know if this approach is successful

thanks and god bless


----------

